# Plain wooden shop sign



## Lt.Savior (May 8, 2020)

Desperately need this. Also need Antique Bed but the Plain wooden shop sign is much more urgent. My life depends on it!
I have lots of DIY on the beach. Nicely in a group. I guess there must be 100 almost. And also have lots of items for your catalog. 

xxx Savi


----------



## _Donut_ (May 8, 2020)

I think I have one or two extra in my inventory that I dont use, give me a sec to check (Just take them for free then I dont use it )


----------



## Lt.Savior (May 8, 2020)

awesome!


----------



## _Donut_ (May 8, 2020)

Got 2 you can have, I'll dm you my dodo code since I can't leave rn (got company over)


----------



## Lt.Savior (May 8, 2020)

great i'll come right away!


----------



## Thomalk44 (May 8, 2020)

If you don't need both of them, I could really use one. I've been looking for that diy for a while.


----------



## Lt.Savior (May 8, 2020)

Well thomal i took both, hoping i could order some more at nook shopping. But he does not allow it. Not for sale it says. And i didn't get a diy but only 2 signs. I need about 10 of those signs. You also need a lot more i think then just 1? I'm afraid i can't help you further...


----------



## Thomalk44 (May 8, 2020)

Oh, I see. I thought they were DIYs instead of actual signs. My bad. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## necromaxxer (May 8, 2020)

Lt.Savior said:


> Desperately need this. Also need Antique Bed but the Plain wooden shop sign is much more urgent. My life depends on it!
> I have lots of DIY on the beach. Nicely in a group. I guess there must be 100 almost. And also have lots of items for your catalog.
> 
> xxx Savi


i have the antique bed if youre interested!


----------



## lclcola (May 8, 2020)

I can make you more of the shop signs if you want.


----------

